# addon wireless card 802.11g



## omerhanif (Aug 5, 2007)

addon wireless card 802.11g

I manage to run Ubuntu 6.06 TLS on my desktop, every thing working fine now. I decided to install Ubuntu on my old Laptop, IBM think pad Intel P3, installation worked well and every thing works including internet But through either net cable, i am trying to get my wireless card work but its not getting through, i have got Addon Wireless card 802.11g (ADD-GWK140), it slides in to slot in laptop, i manage to create network manager icon, when i click on connect to other wireless connection to enter details i don't see WPA option as my DHCP is WPA secured, i only see WEP options under network manager icon? plz help how can i get WPA options so that i can enter my SSID and WPA key to get wireless internet, i have tried sudo apt -get install wpasupplicant command but no luck? manage to install wpa_gui , it takes me to the screen where i can enter my SSID and WPA key but then it says failed to enable network in wpa_supplicant configuration.

Any idea how can get through this problem? well challenge not a problem really


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

First question I have is what drivers that device requires. In a terminal (I don't remember what the included Gnome one is) use the command 'lspci' (no quotes) and post the results. You could use 'lspci > device_details.txt' (again, no quotes) to have it go to a nice text file if you prefer.

You may need to search for lspci with 'whereis lspci' or 'which lspci' since it's not in a regular user's PATH by default. Should probably be /sbin/lspci or /usr/sbin/lspci, but the whereis or which commands will tell you exactly where if it's installed.


----------



## omerhanif (Aug 5, 2007)

hi Shuuhen
Thanks for reply, i have been reading some possible answers for this and tried few things but not lucky so far, following are the results as per your suggestions

[email protected]:~$ lspci
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)
0000:00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)
0000:00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)
0000:00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 09)
0000:00:03.1 Serial controller: Xircom Mini-PCI V.90 56k Modem
0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 11)0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
[email protected]:~$ lspci > device_details.txt
[email protected]:~$ whereis lspci
lspci: /bin/lspci /usr/bin/lspci /usr/bin/X11/lspci /usr/share/man/man8/lspci.8.gz
[email protected]:~$ which lspci
/usr/bin/lspci
[email protected]:~$


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Was the card plugged in when you used lspci? It looks like I forgot to mention it would need to be. Also, what brand of wireless card is this?


----------



## omerhanif (Aug 5, 2007)

shuuhen said:


> Was the card plugged in when you used lspci? It looks like I forgot to mention it would need to be. Also, what brand of wireless card is this?


yes card was plugged in and it s Addon Wireless card 802.11g (ADD-GWK140)


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Ah, it was at the bottom of the list. I've never heard of the company Addon. Anyhow, it looks like there is a driver here. I haven't used it, so I don't know the problems that could be involved. You should probably check the Ubuntu repos for an acx100 or acx111 package before downloading the tarball from the project site, but both should work.


----------



## omerhanif (Aug 5, 2007)

I found following statement on the site you gave me as above 

The ACX driver has WEP support, but not WPA, i have got WPA enabled network.

I have got CD for this wireless card and installed a driver from there and system says hardware and driver present.

Dont know whats wrong why is it not working ?


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

You need to setup router to use WEP and not WPA.

WPA has poor support in Linux.


----------



## omerhanif (Aug 5, 2007)

PureEvilDan said:


> You need to setup router to use WEP and not WPA.
> 
> WPA has poor support in Linux.


Oh no , dont really want to shift to WEP , i even tried turning security off , it does not work then either, now i am getting another problem , my laptop starts up, shows ubuntu startup things then it goes to blank screen???


----------

